# CAT Driver Training Day – 30th April – Fantastic!!



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I attended my first driver training day today with CAT Driver Training @ Millbrook and absolutely loved it!!!!:clap::clap:

I am sure the other attendees today will add to this post……the CAT team were amazing and I got so much out of the day. Could not actually believe how fast I was driving my car and how safe it felt with Colin sitting next to me…what I was being told made sense and each element let me get more control and confidence in the car. I think the only issue with the day was that I now want to do track days full time and really get into it which is going to be expensive.

If anyone is looking to improve their skills then I would absolutely recommend the course…..you would not regret it.

Really good to meet everyone today…some great driving….lots of burned rubber and plenty of laughs throughout the day.:thumbsup:

Oh and as a result of today i now 'need' an akrapovic system for my GT-R...the noise.....glorious


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep a fantastic day with some glorious weather thrown in for good measure, so many things to now consider both for road driving and eventually on track as you said makes you want more!

Highlight for me was lighting up the rears on the skid pan and I'm definitely going back for some drifting action that really put a smile on my face great fun!!

But ..... I never want to see that high speed bowl again, think my butt cheeks have just unclenched!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> But ..... I never want to see that high speed bowl again, think my butt cheeks have just unclenched!


Lol...I liked that bit...143mph in lane 5 with the car drifting up and down the banking on its own....:clap:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nutter!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Lol...I liked that bit...143mph in lane 5 with the car drifting up and down the banking on its own....:clap:


I had an intermittent pheasent in lane 5 when I did it, plus traction control decided to shut down because of the lateral gradient.:runaway:

Great day and the location must be petrolhead nirvana

Have to go back as the car still exceeds my driving talant, lol


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a pheasant that tried to take out my windscreen - made a hell of a thump. Still, rather the windscreen than the front bumper - don't want the pheasant protection system going off!

I had a great day's training with CAT, loads of stuff I learnt which has made me a much safer driver on the road and more confident with the car and learning it's limits. It's money well spent and thoroughly rewarding.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

It's an awesome track, did a Maser/S63/Bentley F Spur roadtest a couple of years ago & throwing a F Spur around the Alpine course is something i'll never forget.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Got to agree with Stevie ..

Excellent day, great bunch of people, and of course Milbrook is such a great place.

Thanks again to all the CAT team!

(And Eddies car .. What a noise! :clap::clap: )


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to say I had a fun day, learnt a lot, met some like minded petrolheads and had a great laugh as well.

Top marks to CAT driver training and I'd definitely recommend it, gives a real good insight in to the capabilities of our cars. :thumbsup:

Now come on boys get those Akrapovics on order you know that you need them !!


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Had a great day yesterday, the CAT team were great:thumbsup:, Colin certainly knows his stuff, and all organised perfectly by Jo. 

Eddie's car sounded great :clap::clap:but think I need to hone my driving skills building on yesterday before I go for anything else on my motor.......

Was great to meet some other like minded drivers..:clap:..just need to remember how to use a clutch and manual box :runaway:as the caterham just wanted to spin on the gymkana....thats my excuse :blahblah:and I'm sticking to it!!!!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to read that you all had such a good day. We loved your enthusiasm and enjoyed working and spending the day with you. Much banter with laughter :thumbsup:

Geetak has posted his feedback on the event thread in the Meetings area - here for your reference: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147369-r...r-track-day-saturday-30th-april-2011-a-2.html

Congratulations go to:

Geetak Bhalla - End of Day Gymkhana winner with the Champagne
madadd - Driver of the Day with the must have CAT hat

Lovely to meet you all and hope to see you again at a track, Millbrook or the 'Ring in the future :clap:

Jo


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

hey......

I might be one of the last to comment but yes, we all had a fab time and a great laugh....

Look forward to meet you all soon !!!

My Prize sits in my Bar and I dont think would open the bottle till I get my next one 

Take care all

PS WILL GET MY AKROPOVIC SOON AND MAKING SOME MODS ON THE CAR ON 28....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> hey......
> 
> I might be one of the last to comment but yes, we all had a fab time and a great laugh....
> 
> ...


What price did you manage to get on the akrapovic? where? I think i need one....


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

THE BEST WAS THE SPEED BOWL (145 MPH) AND COLIN ASKED ME TO SLOW DOWN.....AND LOVED THE HILL DRIVING EXPERIENCE.....LOOKING FORWARD TO THE RING IN JULY WITH CAT !!! (ANY JOINERS ???)

THIS ALL IS GOING TO BE VERY ADDICTIVE & EXPENSIVE


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

STEVIE, WILL UPDATE YOU.....HAVE SENT THEM A MESSAGE YSTDY AND AWAITING REPLY....WILL PM IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

i spent 1 day with colin last year and its well worth it. you'll have to unlearn some ways you have been driving and learn new techniques. whats great is the that the learning is practical and usable whilst increasing your confidence with high speed driving. :thumbsup:

millbrook is fantastic - i love the handling circuit that tiff always uses on fifth gear. the bowl is mad because on paper its so simple. all you have to do is hold the steering wheel straight and keep your foot consistent, but my God I came off that with sweating with concentration! the way it constantly turns left messes with your mind in the end. i have more respect for oval racing than before!


----------

